# How to treat Jelly Fish stings



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

Very informative  ... :wink:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a mighty fine public information site.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right

that's white vinegar and baking soda and tweezers to add to the beach bag

Don't normally have those items on the beach but will now especially if we have the kids

Actually us having kids on the beach is probably more rare than having the other items

Trying to be liberated grandparents of 10 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Ashley can clean my Glock anytime :lol:

Ashley <<


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Off the thread

Guns and ballistics different thread

Upset 

Aldra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

As kids we used to carry all that we required to treat jellyfish stings in our trunks.
Mine were made of wool in those days and it wasn't unusual to leave them behind when diving.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Aldra 


It was not posted to upset you ...Sorry, but

Jellyfish sting cure and overtly sexy girl is OK

Guns and sexy girl is NOT OK 

Its a strange world we live in .



Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Skypal, 
you are right, didnt even register the sexy girl on the jelly fish 

was just interested in the thread

How easily we are drawn in  Thanks

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Skypal,
> you are right, didnt even register the sexy girl on the jelly fish
> 
> was just interested in the thread
> ...


Snigger  ..


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Rayrecrok

They don't have the same affect on me as you

evidently :wink: 

Aldra


----------

